# Updating in GNOME



## lince (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello everybody.

I've updated my FreeBSD 9.0 with 'freebsd-update fetch' and 'freebsd-update install' but, when I'm in GNOME and the orange star appears, I'm not able to update (more than 300 packages) due to a lack of permission... how could I get that permission and update my system as a regular GNOME user?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2012)

Use the standard FreeBSD package/ports tools to update the rest of your system. I don't think the Gnome update works too well on FreeBSD.


----------



## lince (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you, SirDice.

I've updated with:

```
# portsnap fetch
# portsnap extract
# portupgrade -av
```
It spent a lot of time, since many compilations took place.  A better way to upgrade would be:

```
# portupgrade -av -PP
```
-PP upgrades using packages only


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't just blindly run *portupgrade -a*, always read /usr/ports/UPDATING. Sometimes ports need to be updated in a specific order or things will break.


----------

